
One-to-One Global Forum - texan
http://onetoone.global/
======
dylz
Gonna be honest, before i clicked I just assumed this was some kind of show-hn
where you'd just get tossed into a chat session with someone in a different
country omegle-style

------
aylmao
Only 19 speakers out of 75 are women, and only one is featured on the first
page visible on the website. Disappointed.

